# Serious Man Cave at auction



## kweinert (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/CO/Evergreen/80439/863235

Here's a guy that did both metal and wood and has (had?) a shop full of tools to show it.





















Some of the examples. Unfortunately I have neither the space nor the disposable income to go in to acquisition mode on Saturday :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2015)

Some serious equipment there! Anybody in the Colorado area should plan to attend! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2015)

Great stuff, looks like the fellow spared no expense when it came to his toys...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2015)

He who dies with the most tools wins!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)

kweinert said:


> Unfortunately I have neither the space nor the disposable income to go in to acquisition mode on Saturday :)



Well, I see no reason why we can't use Henry's money and my space to help you out of the jamb. Henry if you'll buy this equipment for Ken I will set it all up in my shop and I'll let him use it if he ever visits.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> He who dies with the most tools wins!



That's funny because when we took my daughter and her family to lunch today, one of the local super rich scrooges was in there eating alone like he always does. He was getting up from his meal right as we were walking out. He laid an entire $1 bill on the table. He's well know to be a mean old a$$hole tighter than the girdle of a baptist minister's wife at an all-you-can-eat pancake breakfast. The waitresses and the Albanian waiter that work there are salt of the earth HARD working people. And this mega millionaire leaves his waitress (a single mom holding 2 jobs not counting her most important one at home) an entire dollar. It made me want to slap the a$$hole.

This is the same guy that 30 years ago literally offered my sister a fortune - not a small one either - if she would marry him. She couldn't open her mouth fast enough to say hell no and at that time my sister could have used a fortune. She has since done very well for herself since but I digress. Greg I guess your comment made me laugh because what I said to .... let's call him Bob because that's his real name . . . as he left was _"You ain't taking one thin dime with you Scrooge."_ He bent his crooked little head down like the cockroach he is and scooted out. I call him a cockroach not because he only tips $1 each and every time, but because he treats people horribly. My only regret was not saying it loud enough where the whole restaurant could here it.

He who dies with the most toys or money . . . dies. When you die, you're broke. Dead broke. Tip your waiter's and waitresses good if they treat you good. They work hard and do much more than just bring you your food in order to give you a pleasant dining experience. Off my soapbox. For now.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2015)

I always tip my waiters and pizza delivery folks, I know what working for a living is believe me. 
My joke was about all guys and our obsession with tools. But I do love your stories brother.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)

I know you do Greg. It's us hardworking stiffs that tip the best you can ask any waiter or waitress and they will tell you the same thing. 

PS I didn't take your comment wrong it just sparked that memory from today lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2015)

Kuddo's to you for telling him too!


----------

